

MobMov featured on NBC - plusbryan
http://mobmov.org/press_nbc.php

======
SwellJoe
That looks like a hell of a good time. I'll definitely head up to the city
next time there's a showing.

------
dhouston
awesome -- congrats bryan!

~~~
plusbryan
thanks drew!

